# Auto connect to wireless network from sleep



## stv1701 (Dec 3, 2004)

I've just enabled WEP on my wireless router (D-link). Now when I wake my powerbook from sleep I have to select the network from the airport icon in the menu bar in order to connect again. Before I had the WEP enabled it used to connect automatically. Is there a way automatically connect to my network when I wake my powerbook from sleep with WEP enabled?

Cheers


----------



## michaelsanford (Dec 13, 2004)

I've had a similar annoyance (I personally believe it to be a bug in the AirPort software).

 Is your D-Link WiFi network in the "Connect automatically to..." field in Network Preferences ? If not, add it, along with your credentials, and make sure you save your password to the keychain.


----------



## MDLarson (Dec 22, 2004)

I think I am having the same problem, except I haven't tried to put _my wife's new iMac G5 that I got her for Christmas(!)_ to sleep - I have restarted a few times and it doesn't connect automatically.

I have a Linksys WRT54G wireless router and here are its settings:
Security Mode:  WEP
Default Transmit Key:  1 (with options of 1, 2, 3 or 4)
WEP Encryption:  128 bits 26 hex digits
Passphrase:  <a password>
Key 1:  <big long string of numbers and letters>
Key 2:  <big long string of numbers and letters>
Key 3:  <big long string of numbers and letters>
Key 4:  <big long string of numbers and letters>

When I try to connect to the router using the passphrase, it fails.  I can only connect through the Internet Connect app when it prompts me for a WEP key.  I enter it in, and boom, I'm on the network.

BUT, when I go to my System Prefs and try to join a specific network, I don't have the option of entering in a WEP key; I can only do a password, which doesn't work...

Here's another question... why does the Internet Connect application exist?  All that functionality should be in the Network preference pane.


----------



## MDLarson (Dec 23, 2004)

Hmm, I was digging around Apple's support site and came across this link describing how to connect to an encrypted network, but it doesn't address the issue we're having.

And I did try putting the iMac to sleep and waking it up - it did not reconnect - same problem we're all having.


----------



## WinWord10 (Dec 24, 2004)

MDLarson said:
			
		

> When I try to connect to the router using the passphrase, it fails.  I can only connect through the Internet Connect app when it prompts me for a WEP key.



If you're using a HEX wep password, you need to type "0x" before it in the password box. (i.e. 0x3b09148a...)


----------



## MDLarson (Dec 24, 2004)

WinWord10 said:
			
		

> If you're using a HEX wep password, you need to type "0x" before it in the password box. (i.e. 0x3b09148a...)


Hey, that works!  Nice tip - how the heck did you come across that?!?

p.s.  The quote in my signature is better!


----------



## MDLarson (Dec 24, 2004)

I came across this page in the AirPort Extreme Card User's Guide:



> *Joining a 128-Bit Encrypted Wireless Network*
> 
> If you want to join a third-party wireless network that requires 128-bit encryption, you have two options for entering a password, depending on the password scheme the network's administrator has setup.
> 
> ...


----------



## WinWord10 (Dec 25, 2004)

MDLarson said:
			
		

> Hey, that works!  Nice tip - how the heck did you come across that?!?
> 
> p.s.  The quote in my signature is better!



Because hexadecimal numbers always start with 0x. The dialog boxes that have the drop down option for hex just hide it from you.


----------

